# just upgraded the brakes...



## Youngfonza (Jan 23, 2005)

I just upgraded the brake system; g60 calipers up front and new stock rears on my 87gti. The brakes were pretty bad beforehand, and I cant tell if the pedal firmness is correct. I'm assuming with this set up and the same brake bolster, a little sponginess is expected? Any thoughts? The brakes have been bleed three times diagonally so far. The car stops fine, and the pedal doesn't hit the floor. But, I noticed the difference right away. My intuition is telling me its a combination of air bubbles and needing an up graded bolster.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

rubber or stainless lines?


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

It might be air, but your brake master cylinder is probably tired. I think I'd have taken that from the g60 too, provided it fit


----------



## Youngfonza (Jan 23, 2005)

sorry guys; i upgraded master cylinders. it works well now.


----------

